# mamaya na - rhyme



## bbcjraj

Hi,
I would like to be able to add a "see you later" in tagalog to several quotes that my family uses to say goodbyes.

Later, gator
After a while, crocodile
Luego, Diego
Manana, iguana

is there any kind of animal, preferably a reptile that would rhyme with mamaya na?  Or maybe mamaya na isn't the best way to say it - or is there a word meaning "see you" that would rhyme more easily with an animal name.

Thanks for your help.
Becky


----------



## SavvyFilipino

See you later would be "Hanggang sa muli". To associate it with an animal, I thought of "Bubuli" which, if I'm right, is a salamander. 

Hanggang sa muli, bubuli.

Although this is the first time I've heard of this combination.


----------



## mataripis

"Sa muli nating pagkikita" is another form for "see you later" . It is not normal to use this expression in animals so it is better to retain the form " Sa muling pagkikita"( o pagtatagpo o tagpuan).


----------



## latchiloya

SavvyFilipino said:


> See you later would be "Hanggang sa muli". To associate it with an animal, I thought of "Bubuli" which, if I'm right, is a salamander.
> 
> Hanggang sa muli, bubuli.
> 
> Although this is the first time I've heard of this combination.



_"hanggang sa muli"_ is preferable and would sound nice to a reptile which is common like _"butiki" _which is a "_lizard"_

the consonants that precedes the last vowel "i" does not matter at all, but that the glottal stop of the vowel  makes it rhyme better.^^

on the other hand, you may say "mamaya na", "balyena" though "whales" had never been a reptile.


----------

